# ssh-Tool mit Java



## hmartens (5. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

ich benötige ein paar Tipps.
Im Moment beschäftige ich mich damit mir einen Java-Programm zu schreiben, mit dem ich mich auf einen ssh-Server einloggen kann und dort ein paar Befehle ausführen kann.
Hat jemand so etwas bereits mit *Java* gelöst? Soweit ich bereits informiert bin, ist wahrschein die *JSch* die passende *Bibliothek*?
Wenn ja, freue ich mich über ein paar Code-Beispiele.

Bye


----------



## AngryDeveloper (5. Dez 2011)

Ich hab dafür auch JSch benutzt.

JSch hat bereits ein paar examples, die eigentlich ausreichend sind:
Index of /jsch/examples


----------



## hmartens (5. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

zur Zeit stehe ich vor der Herausforderung, wie ich die JSch Bibliothek in Eclipse 3.5.2 integriere.
Kann mir jemand ein HowTo dazu geben?

Ciao


----------



## gsch (5. Dez 2011)

Falls Telnet für dich eine Option darstellen sollte:

TelnetClient (Commons Net 3.0.1 API)

hätt ich auch ein bsp. dazu....


----------



## irgendjemand (5. Dez 2011)

ganz erlich ... TelNet ist ein text/plain protokoll ... das kann man auch hier mit machen


```
Socket telnetSocket=new Socket(HOST, PORT);
BufferedReader in=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(telnetSocket.getInputStream()));
PrintStream out=new PrintStream(telnetSocket.getOutputStream());
```

da muss man nicht gleich mit Apache Commons ankommen ... das wäre ech zu overkill ... das bekommt man noch mit der standard api hin

btw : es war von TO nach SSH gefragt ... und nicht nach TelNet ...


----------



## gsch (5. Dez 2011)

Na dass nenn ich mal ne Begrüßung.
1 Beitrag geschriebn und schon würd ich am liebsten den account wieder löschen...
Wenn's für dich zu overkill ist, dann musst dich auch nicht damit beschäftigen. Schreib lieber nen konstruktiven Beitrag.

Und btw (um es in deiner Formulierung zu sagen): ich hab geschrieben OPTION! Hoffe dir sagt der Begriff etwas. Dass nach SSH gefragt wurde is mir schon klar! Aber man kann ja eine Option anbieten. Aber anscheinend will man hier lieber Andere kritisieren als kunstruktiv zu Lösungen beizutragen! 

Wie gesagt, solche Foren liebe ich wo ich nach der ersten Antwort schon genug hab...
Thx


----------



## tfa (5. Dez 2011)

gsch hat gesagt.:


> Wie gesagt, solche Foren liebe ich wo ich nach der ersten Antwort schon genug hab


Man muss ja nicht gleich an ganzes Forum anhand eines etwas ruppigen Beitrags von einem anonymen irgendjemand bewerten...


----------

